# Canton cop fired, harless



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.fox8.com/news/wjw-canton-police-officer-fired,0,337121.story


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

he deserved that one. the guy tried to tell him he was concealed carry but he ignored him and friggin went nuts. 
what a jerk.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Kind of glad to see that after watching the video. I can understand having a bad day and being hot tempered for a minute or two, but he went way overboard.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

untrained , jack booted thugs.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a tool. He should get more than fired.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Being a police/ law enforcement officer can be a VERY stressful job, and am CERTAIN in an average carreer almost every officer witnesses some things that are so just plain EVIL and inhuman the average person would be strongly tempted to draw their weapon and just retaliate on the spot. Which they are NOT allowed to do except in very specific situations. And 99.9% of them do both day in and day out faithfully uphold the law and manage to somehow controll their own emotions in often very unpleasent situations. For what ever reason this gentleman was unable to, and for his and society`s own good probabily needs to find another occupation...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well its a good start but there are more like him, a few years back a friend of mine the .ell beat out of him buy tow canton cops,put him in the hosptial he sued,and got 1.6 million,so theres more than 1 bad apple in the basket, some times there badge means there above the law,so they think,its not just canton,but stark ,co has some pending cases right now,and there not all good cops,,so do the speed limit and stay clear cause there wanting to make some big money, they need to put this one in jail for a year and see how big of a tought guy he is,i give him a week in there till he a few new buddys,markfish


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/224514/45/Canton--Officer-Dan-Harless-fired

If you guys forgot,he was the crazy cop in a video online yelling at a guy who had a pistol and didn't give him the chance to show he had a permit,then threatend to take his life...There is a clip in the link above..This is great news...He plans to appeal it but I couldn't see how anyone would award him his job back..He blames his outbreaks on "ptsd from an 8 year old resisting arrest incident"...That went untreated and unmentioned by him until he got fired...This guy needs to be put in jail,as cops need to be held to the same standards as everyone else when it comes to threats of violence and death..I bet it will be pretty hard for him to get another job...


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/224514/45/Canton--Officer-Dan-Harless-fired
> 
> If you guys forgot,he was the crazy cop in a video online yelling at a guy who had a pistol and didn't give him the chance to show he had a permit,then threatend to take his life...There is a clip in the link above..This is great news...He plans to appeal it but I couldn't see how anyone would award him his job back..He blames his outbreaks on "ptsd from an 8 year old resisting arrest incident"...That went untreated and unmentioned by him until he got fired...This guy needs to be put in jail,as cops need to be held to the same standards as everyone else when it comes to threats of violence and death..I bet it will be pretty hard for him to get another job...


This was already posted in the Lounge.... *HERE*


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought the police where paid to keep the peace. That was absolutely a disgrace. Completely unprofessional in every since of the manor, and that goes for his partner too.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

BigV said:


> This was already posted in the Lounge.... *HERE*


I didn't think to check there..Figured it would have fallen into the "political" class...


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

bobk said:


> What a tool. He should get more than fired.


Yep...Anyone who tells a cop they want to kill them,will be going to jail...When cops say the same thing,their union jumps in along with coworkers and the legal system to say it's ok..I can't believe they didn't this time...But they did say he was appealing their decision so who knows..Cops whether in or out of uniform need to be held to the same laws as the rest of us...SOmeone mentioned Stark county and made me think about that woman who got strip searched by male cops while being video taped,and she was the one who called them as a victim to begin with...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Iraqvet said:


> This guy needs to be put in jail,as cops need to be held to the same standards as everyone else when it comes to threats of violence and death..I bet it will be pretty hard for him to get another job...


Iraqvet,
I agree that ALL law enforcement should be held to the same legal standard, as any other citizen.

As for him getting another job...he may not have too much of a problem, as long as it's not in law enforcement. Hopefully, that ship has sailed.

I'm sure there's some job opportunities in Afganistan, looking for IEDs. It would give him the chance to exercise his "blowing up" on the job. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

lowell h turner said:


> being a police/ law enforcement officer can be a very stressful job, and am certain in an average carreer almost every officer witnesses some things that are so just plain evil and inhuman the average person would be strongly tempted to draw their weapon and just retaliate on the spot. Which they are not allowed to do except in very specific situations. And 99.9% of them do both day in and day out faithfully uphold the law and manage to somehow controll their own emotions in often very unpleasent situations. For what ever reason this gentleman was unable to, and for his and society`s own good probabily needs to find another occupation...




well said.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

They should all be held accountable. The police chief said he had no knowledge of this kind of behavior, but Harless had been investigated 18 times previously including 3 instances on dash cam videos that were ignored until this one. Its a shame this kind of person is protected while there are other officers out of work that would do a better job.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I will be the 1st to admit I personally would NOT make a "good' cop; perhaps being in the miltary ruined me. A report of "shots fired" ? Pull back and get out the laser designator, "paint" the suspected target and call in an A- 10 "Thunderbolt II" to do an air to ground strike...problem SOLVED.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

she i just one of many that has a charge on them right now but of course there dragging there feet to keep it out of the court system hope she gets 2.000.00 dollers, and sure hope they get that captin rick out of there soon,


----------

